#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Dames en heren uitkijken voor een vieze man hier

## Ontmaskerqueen

De volgende namen gebruikt hij Hermes bitcoins bottecelli nabil- badr1 en diorsauvage 

Hoe weet ik dit? Zijn tekst is hetzelfde elke keer nadat ik hem betrapt heb wijzigt hij het! Hij heeft zelfs uit 1 van zijn topic alles verwijderd ik heb hier bewijs van! Deze man is geen 29 maar 36 is niet succes vol maar zit in de bijstand is geen 1.80 maar 1.70 is niet breed en knap maar mager en eng! Hij komt uit Rotterdam en is elke keer bezig met meisjes hosselen via hier hij wil dus niet trouwen! Ik plaatst bewijzen. Zijn echte naam is Mohammed pas dus op!!! Een gewaarschuwd mens telt voor 2!

----------


## Ontmaskerqueen

Weet iemand hoe ik fotos kan plaatsen van zijn topics?

----------


## Feriel

> De volgende namen gebruikt hij Hermes bitcoins bottecelli nabil- badr1 en diorsauvage Hoe weet ik dit? Zijn tekst is hetzelfde elke keer nadat ik hem betrapt heb wijzigt hij het! Hij heeft zelfs uit 1 van zijn topic alles verwijderd ik heb hier bewijs van! Deze man is geen 29 maar 36 is niet succes vol maar zit in de bijstand is geen 1.80 maar 1.70 is niet breed en knap maar mager en eng! Hij komt uit Rotterdam en is elke keer bezig met meisjes hosselen via hier hij wil dus niet trouwen! Ik plaatst bewijzen. Zijn echte naam is Mohammed pas dus op!!! Een gewaarschuwd mens telt voor 2!


Ha ha, er zullen wel meer fake profielen hier bevinden. Hoe weet jij dat hij eng is LOL............

----------


## Feriel

Zoiets?

----------


## Feriel

> Weet iemand hoe ik foto’s kan plaatsen van zijn topics?


Misschien hier:https://postimages.org/nl/

----------


## Ontmaskerqueen

Omdat ik iemand ken die hem kent hij is gek!!

----------


## Feriel

> Omdat ik iemand ken die hem kent hij is gek!!


Van mij mogen ze deze hele rubriek liquideren! Een hoop nepverhalen en levensgevaarlijk voor naeve meisjes die een afspraak maken, zeker als er niemand bij is. Laatst in het nieuws een jongen in Den Haag die in het water is gevonden.

----------


## Ontmaskerqueen

Feriel klopt enge mensen hiero!!

----------


## Feriel

> Feriel klopt enge mensen hiero!!


Dat je er nog maar veel mag ontmaskeren  :duim:

----------


## **hanan**

Ja inderdaad mensen met de verkeerde bedoelingen hier

----------


## Ontmaskerqueen

Feriel klopt Thanks

----------


## Ontmaskerqueen

**hanan** klopt gatver

----------


## Feriel

> Ja inderdaad mensen met de verkeerde bedoelingen hier


Die gasten op het internet zijn niet te vertrouwen.

----------


## ikram26

Klopt feriel

----------


## ikram26

Bedankt voor het delen ontmaskerqueen

----------

